# Houdini Retriever!



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Buckskin is waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge - and hopefully he is playing with all of the things that he destroyed as a youngster. He too found amazing ways to get "out" (it's an intelligence thing!). 

I feel for you. Bucky destroyed two pairs of prescription glasses and my mom's expensive sunglasses for dessert. Guests always wondered why we only had towels up on a high ledge and all of our towels had holes in them. One glorious day he scratched a hole in the wall large enough for his muzzle and then ate the wall. (He pooped white gypsum for days). 

We had to ask the utility company to send duplicate bills because we found little spit wads that used to be the originals......

Hang in there. Bucky eventually outgrew this nonsense but it really took what seemed to be forever. He lived a long time (13+) but I'd gladly lose dozens of glasses and towels to have him back.


----------

